# Livery Yards near London?



## easyjet (2 April 2008)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone knew of any livery yards within an hour of London - accessible by public transportation.  I need full livery (work!) and am looking for a nice, professional yard with ample turnout and decent hacking.  Facilities such as a school, showjumps, cross country course, etc would also be great!

I found one place - Mote End Farm, which looks nice but I'm not sure how accessible it is by public transport?  Anyone have any experience with this yard?

Anyway, any information that anyone has about livery yards in the London area would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kombikids (2 April 2008)

hi i am in herts - not sure how the public transport will work straight to your yard but there are lots this way so worth a look. Or Surrey but i think you will have to go out to claygate but thats not near a train. Sure someone on here may be of more help!


----------



## Paddywhack (2 April 2008)

Never heard of Mote End but can imagine the prices...have a look at this yard,train is 20 minutes or so into Paddington Station www.snowballfarm.co.uk I know this yard so i can personally recomend it ! They offer all kind of livery,Full,Part and Grass,got 3 BE XC Courses as well as 2"3-2"9 XC Courses and the hacking is good.


----------



## BarmyC (2 April 2008)

You could try Church Farm in Woldingham they do all sorts of livery and you get free use of Warren Barn Farm and the train Station is at the end of the road (about 3 min walk) with trains coming straight from victoria


----------



## sloulou (2 April 2008)

Is there an area/ station that would be easier for you?  There are livery yards out East - around chingford/ epping - that are all quite close...  or Kent (Bexley/ Sidcup) ... or there are livery yards in London like Lee Valley or Wimbledon Village Stables or around Richmond sort of area?

What would be easy for you?  (I live in London and have tried lots of places  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rachelh101 (2 April 2008)

I have been to Mote end farm once.  Seemed very nice, horses well cared for, lots of land for the area and XC.  Im fairly sure its pretty close to Mill Hill station and I think takes liveries for a lot of Londoners, I think it would definatly be worth a look.  Around Claygate (Surrey) most places dont offer a proper full livery service, mostly DIY and part livery.


----------



## Weezy (2 April 2008)

You need deep pockets for WVS full livery - when I looked into it 6 years ago it was extortionate (I want to say it was around £800, am pretty sure it was about that)!


----------



## Rachel1 (2 April 2008)

Hi - I know Mote End, South Medburn, Wild Farm, Crossoaks, Strangeways etc - all yards just outside NW London, feel free to PM me if you want


----------



## trundle (2 April 2008)

i have just looked at Mote End Farm on the map and realised that its actually extremely close to my parents' house ! There are buses that run up and down highwood Hill and (i think) connect with Mill Hill East station on the northern line


----------



## Apalacia01 (2 April 2008)

I second the Bexley area - there are numerous trains/buses. Have a look at Shannon Leigh - google it - they have full livery for I think 500 ish a month, and good facilities!


----------



## SO1 (2 April 2008)

I am at London Equestrain Centre very assesible by public transport tube to Mill Hill and then 10 minute walk or 3 mins on bus which stops right outside yard and although I am on DIY I do use their extra services and am delighted with the standard of care and staff really nice too. Their website is

http://www.londonridingschool.com/


----------



## easyjet (11 January 2009)

Just a quick thank you to everyone that replied!  I ended up not moving down to London after all, but I might be within the next year so everything you have told me is really useful!


----------



## hifly (8 April 2009)

hi,im not sure if you are still looking for livery , but i have vacacies , we are aprox 1 mile from effingham train station , im not sure if that will be too far for you the facilities we have are 20x40 outdoor floodlit arena,indoor school,seasonal jumping paddock,5 min road work onto miles of common land,just off the a3/m25jct 10 ,help given to all standards, in a friendly proffessional yard  from £415.00 per month


----------

